# Thank you! Thank you! Thank you!



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

The new site is pretty.

It's neat and clean and fast*.

I like it. I like it, I like it!

Way to go! :coffee

*My pitiful 56k dial-up connection degraded to 28.8 this morning and the pages still pop. It's like "Stand back or get smacked in the patootie!" :blackeye:

:thats:

Cya - I'm going to the beach :glasses:

<edit> P.S. Thenk yew verry mush for moving the jump list to the >>> right margin. My touch pad was getting a LATERAL groove in it! 

Oh, HAPPY DAY! :dance:


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

OOOH GOD! :angel: THIS IS WONDERFUL! SO COOOOOL :rolling:

(Why do I have five stars?)


----------



## W1CPO (Aug 17, 2002)

It's much faster for us 56kb users!


----------



## dtcarson (Jan 10, 2003)

Nick said:


> OOOH GOD! :angel: THIS IS WONDERFUL! SO COOOOOL :rolling:
> 
> (Why do I have five stars?)


I've only got one : (
I don't suck that badly do I?
Unless it's a sort of B-movie, Troma, 'Young Ones' kind of suck, I can deal with that.
Apart from that, i also like the new layout and features so far. And having gone through multiple software upgrades at my work, I appreciate and empathize with the total PITA it usually is, and the hard work that goes along with making sure it runs smoothly, or at least doesn't explode.

:goodjob:


----------



## TimL (Apr 24, 2002)

Nice job on the new layout..One question..Where are the user titles?..(icon, cool member, etc)I didnt care for them ALL that much..but it was kind of nice being an All-Star..

Tim Lones


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Tim,

You should be good to go now.

Thanks for the kudos Nick. Scott and I have really put the hours in on this one. :bang


----------



## TimL (Apr 24, 2002)

Thanks Chris..feel better now..*LOL*


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Glad you guys like it!

I think it was a worthwhile upgrade.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

And another thing! 

I like this w-i-d-e reply box. I really felt cramped in the old box, like having to get dressed in a small closet - with the light out! |:eek2:|


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Glad you like the bigger reply box. 

It does make things seem a little more cozy.


----------



## UpOnTheMountain (Mar 24, 2002)

This place just keeps on getting better !!!


----------

